# Side effects of cetrotide/ provogyna?



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

I took my 1st cetrotide injection last wed and have been on 3 2mg provogyna daily nod have been feeling really dizzy and spaced out. Is anyone else having these side effects? 

Thanks x


----------



## Travelflossy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, I've been the same with the progynova. I've been struggling for words & some blurred vision. Really quite difficult to deal with. It will subside. Good luck. I'm transferring wed or thurs. when are you? 

Xo


----------

